# Top eared mouse, lol



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I was cleaning the rodents out yesterday and taking out babies ready to leaves mums etc, when i was checking one group and thought Crikey that babies got massive ears, i picked it up and looked closer, looked at other babies and thought, well actually its ears don't look much bigger than everyone else, but something about it looks very strange...

I came to the conclusion that his ears are positioned on top of his head like a cat! he looks very funny, most of my mices ears have about a cm spacing between the ears on the top of the head, this guys/girls must be just half a cm apart and he looks very amusing :lol:

Has anyone else ever had one like this? looks like hes had his ears pinned together


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes! I hate it. And it always seems to be that the mice with the best tails have the worst ear placement, or that the mice with the best color have the worst ears AND tails. It's not fair.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Well luckily i don't show my mice, so he can stay and be a pet 

Hes a right little oddball, all his siblings are whites and creams and hes a choc broken :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Are you sure he's not an infiltrator? hehehehe

Pictures Please!!!

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's the Easter Mousie!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Hehe, i have taken some pics, will upload them in a bit


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

haha sounds like it's amusing to look at! looking forward to seeing pictures


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry, partner nicked comp last night :roll:



















with one of his siblings from the same litter to compare.


















I say 'he', i actually didn't sex it, even though takes half a second to do, tsk.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

hehe!! looks like bat ears ^^,


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my God I LOVE IT!!!!!! 

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, I see; the ears are fairly large and smooth of wrinkles; no Easter Mousie. My Easter Mousie had the smaller ears that most of my meeces have, narrower and taller. Still an amusing oddity, though.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That's a lot closer than I had imagined! The blaze down the middle helps create the illusion of them being closer together, too. If the area between the ears was one color, they might appear farther apart.


----------

